# Lewis and Clark Trail



## homeless (Aug 25, 2018)

Following the Missouri River as best we can, the Lewis and Clark Trail but as we know the trail is in the river!! In the Dakotas there is a lot of Prairie, so staying near the river has offed a lot more hills and Bad Land types of Geography. We came into Gettysburg “Where the Battle wasn’t!” seems to be the moto of the town. They have a very nice city park with Electric and Showers for donation. Read More:


----------

